# [SOLVED] Favourites not working



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

For some reason, the favourites links in windows explorer are not showing up. When i try and right click and restore default links nothing happens. Nothing happens when i try to add something to favourites either. I think i may have uninstalled something in the windows features that disabled this but i'm not sure what.

I've looked through the registry and it seems to all be ok, it just looks like it is disabled. What windows feature do i need to turn on to get my favourites working again?


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Favourites not working*

Hi Ash.

Have you Bookmarks in the "C:\Documents and Settings\%UserName%\Favorites\" directory?

Right-click on the top menu and click 'Favorites Bar' or similar?

/ Crit


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Favourites not working*

No there is no bookmarks. If i right click favourites on the left and click add current location to favourites nothing happens. It use to work fine, not sure what i've done.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Favourites not working*

Hmm - I gave you a Win XP directory, sorry dude. Too much speed, not enough haste!

Have a gander in "C:\Users\%Username%\Favorites\", does that exist?

Cheers!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Favourites not working*

If you have accidentally deleted the *Links *folder under *C:\Users\[username] *then the *Favorites *folder won't work. Browse to *C:\Users\[username]* and create a new folder and call it *Links. *


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Favourites not working*

This is what i see. There is no links folder in C:\Users\Ashley, i made one now but it doesn't seem to have done anything.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Favourites not working*

Hi Ash.

Take a look at the below, just to clarify what's where etc :thumb:

/ Crit.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Favourites not working*

Its working now, weird. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome, creating the Links folder and restarting solved it.


----------

